# RD Sport Horses - anyone used them?



## dulargy10 (7 October 2010)

Hi,

I am looking to buy an event horse and just wondered if anyone on here had used RD Sport Horses near Lesmahagow before and if so, what did you think?

Many thanks

Katie


----------



## irishmollymolone101 (10 October 2010)

hey, yes i have used them a few times and my advise would be to stay well clear , as i took a irish horse there to part exchange and tried a warmblood and liked him so took him home within a few months he had started to rear to a dangerous point constantly would buck all the time and we had his back cheacked and tack nothing wrong infact farrier told us he was tht loopy he needed a gun taken to him! could have killed me . so we took him back and beacuse of having him i needed a confidence giver so wanted a cob so we took him bk to kate and got this 15.1 irish spoirt horse/cob ,  we paid 4500 grand for warmblood and got none of this back even tho the cob was worth about a grand wen i got her bacuse wen i got her home she could not canter and trashed jumps . but she was perfect hacked out alone and in company taught her to canter and jump and within 6 weeks of having her she wasnt losing weight and i had been riding her everyday , so we called the vet out and suprise suprise the mare was in foal!! and kate must have known as she was far along... kate refused to take the horse back after 6 weeks of having her. so kept her and have her back now after a year and she is perfect but i dont think its fair to sell a 16 year old and her family a pregnant mare ! expected more from a so called geniune dealer.   some people may have had good experinces with her but mine was all bad , good luck looking for a horse


----------



## rider1990 (10 October 2010)

I bought my horse from Richard Duncan in august 2008 and he is absolutely perfect in every way. As i went there wanting a horse for hacking and riding club things and when we arrived he showed us about 6 that we were looking for. I rode harley first of all and i took him in the school and went for a hack along the road. One of the horses i was going to try he wouldn't put me on as it was a bit too fizzy and he wouldn't even put the groom on him. So was being lunged for a while. Tried the other horses and they were all true to description. We got him vetting and he passed with flying colours. We went up again a few days later and brought him in from the field, tacked him up and rode him and he was as described. We had bought alot of tack which we tried on in the stable. Richard never once interfered with you but he would tell you if he didn't think the horse was right for you. He also delivered Harley and saw were he was kept. I would not hesitate to recommend Richard Duncan to anyone. Kate Bunting is on the same yard but is not associated with RD sports horses. As she runs Turlood stables with Billy Stewart.


----------



## missyme10 (10 October 2010)

rider1990 said:



			I bought my horse from Richard Duncan in august 2008 and he is absolutely perfect in every way. As i went there wanting a horse for hacking and riding club things and when we arrived he showed us about 6 that we were looking for. I rode harley first of all and i took him in the school and went for a hack along the road. One of the horses i was going to try he wouldn't put me on as it was a bit too fizzy and he wouldn't even put the groom on him. So was being lunged for a while. Tried the other horses and they were all true to description. We got him vetting and he passed with flying colours. We went up again a few days later and brought him in from the field, tacked him up and rode him and he was as described. We had bought alot of tack which we tried on in the stable. Richard never once interfered with you but he would tell you if he didn't think the horse was right for you. He also delivered Harley and saw were he was kept. I would not hesitate to recommend Richard Duncan to anyone. Kate Bunting is on the same yard but is not associated with RD sports horses. As she runs Turlood stables with Billy Stewart.
		
Click to expand...


Firstly I would like to correct you on the association between Kate Bunting and RD sports horses - they are as connected as can be, for example if you check the website of RD sports horses and Turlood stables (that being Kate's site) you will find that they are both selling the same horses. They are just trading under different names.

I have bought from both Kate Bunting and RD sports horses.
If anyone would like to know the details, please PM  - it could save you an awful lot of bother!


----------



## miss frog (16 May 2011)

please give us more info.  I have looked at both of them, listened to others who say to be careful.  Should we use them or not?  Anyone know anything about Gerard Connolly from Ireland?  He comes up advertising.  If you know of any reputable dealers in Scotland this would be great.  We live in Shetland, so don't get to travel far, Aberdeen area being the best.  Looking for 2 cobs.  Thanks.


----------



## lloyd (17 May 2011)

irishmollymolone101 said:



			hey, yes i have used them a few times and my advise would be to stay well clear , as i took a irish horse there to part exchange and tried a warmblood and liked him so took him home within a few months he had started to rear to a dangerous point constantly would buck all the time and we had his back cheacked and tack nothing wrong infact farrier told us he was tht loopy he needed a gun taken to him! could have killed me . so we took him back and beacuse of having him i needed a confidence giver so wanted a cob so we took him bk to kate and got this 15.1 irish spoirt horse/cob ,  we paid 4500 grand for warmblood and got none of this back even tho the cob was worth about a grand wen i got her bacuse wen i got her home she could not canter and trashed jumps . but she was perfect hacked out alone and in company taught her to canter and jump and within 6 weeks of having her she wasnt losing weight and i had been riding her everyday , so we called the vet out and suprise suprise the mare was in foal!! and kate must have known as she was far along... kate refused to take the horse back after 6 weeks of having her. so kept her and have her back now after a year and she is perfect but i dont think its fair to sell a 16 year old and her family a pregnant mare ! expected more from a so called geniune dealer.   some people may have had good experinces with her but mine was all bad , good luck looking for a horse 

Click to expand...

I cant understand why after "A Few Months" the horse develops such serious behavioral problems you would think that a previous owner is responsible. Im surprised he took the horse back tbh so credit to him...

If you sold a horse and a couple of months you get a call from someone saying " This horse has now started rearing " would you think you where responsible ?


----------



## Ladylina83 (17 May 2011)

lloyd said:



			I cant understand why after "A Few Months" the horse develops such serious behavioral problems you would think that a previous owner is responsible. Im surprised he took the horse back tbh so credit to him...

If you sold a horse and a couple of months you get a call from someone saying " This horse has now started rearing " would you think you where responsible ?
		
Click to expand...

This is an opinoin many will have - its like driving a car round for 3 months then taking it back because its making a noise and the tyres need changing


----------



## Horseysooz (30 October 2016)

dulargy10 said:



			Hi,

I am looking to buy an event horse and just wondered if anyone on here had used RD Sport Horses near Lesmahagow before and if so, what did you think?

Many thanks

Katie
		
Click to expand...

Tread VERY carefully ..... I got one that was supposed to be safe; quiet and genuine and he nearly killed me, chucking me off 5 times including smashing my arm so badly that I have now got a huge bit of metal in it permanently as a souvineer.  Sent him to professionals for assessment and they confirmed he was a nutter.  Gave him away to a sanctuary and lost every penny that I had spent on him.  CAVEAT EMPTOR as they say globally.


----------



## doodle (30 October 2016)

I know 3 horses from them. 2 are still at my yard. One has a few physical problems but these weren't hidden and she was very cheep. Horse is perfect for her owner. One was part exchanged for a horse the owner was having real problems with. Again that horse is lovely and as described and doing well. 3rd is much newer but again is lovely and seems as described. There is a 4th at yard from Turlood and again is really nice.


----------



## sprytzer (30 October 2016)

RD sportshorses are no longer at or anything to do with Turlood stables, Kate or Billy Stewart!  Richard moved from there ages ago.


----------



## Jnhuk (30 October 2016)

If you are knowledgeable you can get some cracking horses (several friends have) via Billy Stewart but I know more novicey folks who have bought unwisely is probably the best way to say it. 

Go to near St Andrews (Lohoars at Drumcarrow) as I have bought off them and would go back.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 October 2016)

Best to avoid unless you are very experienced / have money to throw away. I took a massive risk over a horse I bought there which I knew from a previous owner. It paid off but not because of anything they did. I couldn't bear to leave the horse in such a place being handled so badly, frankly.


----------



## doodle (30 October 2016)

I will say all the horses brought from there were pretty green.


----------



## rachk89 (31 October 2016)

I did try one from there and loved him but he failed the vetting on the blood tests. I couldn't take him because of that as no livery yard up here would have him on their yard. There was a bit of a fight to get deposit money back because of it as he was still apparently fit for purpose but what use is a horse I can't take to a show or yard knowing that he will more than likely infect another horse? 

I would use the one in Fife. Lovely horses we just couldn't afford any of them.


----------

